# What is the largest size tire possible on the Diverge?



## borgey

What is the largest size tire that will fit the Diverge?

The stock tires on the Diverge (at least in Canada) are 32c.

Specialized says the Diverge will fit up to size 38c tires:
SPECIALIZED | Diverge Expert 2016 - 35c tires?

Has anyone fitted 38c tires on the Diverge?

I've read previous posts which said 35c tires were successfully fitted on the Diverge, but that it was "close".


----------



## TmB123

That seems to be an "it depends" sort of question with no hard and fast answer that I can find. I guess it depends on each tyre/ tyre manufacturers as to how they actually measure their rubber, depends on what wheel you mount them on, possibly depends on which model Diverge you have or maybe even frame size if clearance changes at all, I've read that although the tyre fits in the frame people have had problems with the FD arm rubbing when in the big chain ring and that probably depends on what type of FD and how high it is mounted in the frame due to the size chain rings you are running. It probably also depends if you are running slicks or something with knobs hanging off the side of the tread.

I asked on the Diverge Facebook group if anyone had mounted some 35mm Schwalbe g-ones on a Diverge, someone replied that they did, and they fitted, just, but good luck if you break a spoke because it will probably rub hard on the frame and not enough clearance to fit fenders.
I know that doesn't answer your question, but "it depends" is about as close as I can work it out for myself at the moment.

I have some Continental CX Speed 35's and some Challenge Chicane 33's on order that I will be fitting to the standard Roval Control Carbon wheels on the Diverge Pro in the next couple of weeks, so will see how they fit.


----------



## borgey

TmB123 said:


> That seems to be an "it depends" sort of question with no hard and fast answer that I can find. I guess it depends on each tyre/ tyre manufacturers as to how they actually measure their rubber, depends on what wheel you mount them on, possibly depends on which model Diverge you have or maybe even frame size if clearance changes at all, I've read that although the tyre fits in the frame people have had problems with the FD arm rubbing when in the big chain ring and that probably depends on what type of FD and how high it is mounted in the frame due to the size chain rings you are running. It probably also depends if you are running slicks or something with knobs hanging off the side of the tread.
> 
> I asked on the Diverge Facebook group if anyone had mounted some 35mm Schwalbe g-ones on a Diverge, someone replied that they did, and they fitted, just, but good luck if you break a spoke because it will probably rub hard on the frame and not enough clearance to fit fenders.
> I know that doesn't answer your question, but "it depends" is about as close as I can work it out for myself at the moment.
> 
> I have some Continental CX Speed 35's and some Challenge Chicane 33's on order that I will be fitting to the standard Roval Control Carbon wheels on the Diverge Pro in the next couple of weeks, so will see how they fit.


Thanks for your input.
Please let us know how things turn out with the Continental CX Speed 35's and the Challenge Chicane 33's on your Diverge Pro!


----------



## rcb78

I put some Kenda Happy Mediums in a 35 on a guys bike, that's about the biggest I would go. We tested a Challenge Gravel Grinder 38 and it was way too close for comfort. If the tire stretched at all it was going to rub. This was on a Diverge Comp Smartweld frame.


----------



## TmB123

The Challenge Gravel Grinder was one of the first I was going to try but in a 38mm clincher thought I would be pushing it. For what it's worth, the Open Tubular version of the Gravel Grinder is listed as a 36mm.


----------



## borgey

TmB123 said:


> The Challenge Gravel Grinder was one of the first I was going to try but in a 38mm clincher thought I would be pushing it. For what it's worth, the Open Tubular version of the Gravel Grinder is listed as a 36mm.


Is the Open Tubular tire safe on the wider carbon rims?

This article seems to suggest you need to be careful with open tubular tires (as opposed to clinchers) because the open tubular tire could suddenly come off the wheel while riding:

Reynolds Cycling


----------



## TmB123

I hadn't heard that before, (the Chicane that I ordered is also an open tubular) one of the last paragraphs says that as long as the tyre diameter is wider than the rim at the brake track then it should be ok. I think with a 33mm Gravel Grinder, it would be wider than the rim, at least that's what I think it is saying.

I run Vittoria Corsa Open CX tyres in 25mm on my Zipp 404 Firestrikes without any problems.


----------



## TmB123

So the delivery man bought me a couple of Conti Cyclocross Speed 35mm today. I mounted them with Conti Cross tubes on my Roval carbon SCS wheels (22mm internal diameter)

The stock Roubaix Pro's 25/28 that came on the bike mounted up at 30mm wide and 49mm high including the height of the rim. The Continental's mounted up at 35mm wide and 55mm high including the height of the rim (i measured both the tyre and rim together). There was still hepas of room both front and rear around the top of the seat stays, seat tube and chain stays. My Dura-Ace 9000 FD had heaps of clearance when shifted into the big ring.


----------



## borgey

TmB123 said:


> So the delivery man bought me a couple of Conti Cyclocross Speed 35mm today. I mounted them with Conti Cross tubes on my Roval carbon SCS wheels (22mm internal diameter)
> 
> The stock Roubaix Pro's 25/28 that came on the bike mounted up at 30mm wide and 49mm high including the height of the rim. The Continental's mounted up at 35mm wide and 55mm high including the height of the rim (i measured both the tyre and rim together). There was still hepas of room both front and rear around the top of the seat stays, seat tube and chain stays. My Dura-Ace 9000 FD had heaps of clearance when shifted into the big ring.
> 
> 
> View attachment 313656
> View attachment 313655
> View attachment 313654


Thanks for the update and the pics!!
35mm tires do fit quite nicely!


----------



## mr soul

Interested in this topic as well and starting to become interested in this exact question/scenario but with a 650b rim. I'm thinking about more rubber too but want to create more space under the plug and play fenders. Stock tires are too close under those things in my opinion for any dirt/gravel. I got clogged up more than once this winter.


----------



## TmB123

Swapped the Conti's for the Challenge Chicanes tonight. The Chicanes are rated as a 33c tyre although they ended up very close to what the 35c Conti's were. They were 34.5mm and 54mm respectively. The centre file tread is noticeably narrower than that of the Conti and the knobbies on the edge are more aggresive (bigger and deeper) and closer to the centre of the tyre. I havent ridden them yet but the transition from centre tread to edge tread appears to happen much sooner on the Chicane. I think this will be great on gravel, perhaps not quite so good on paved roads as you lean into corners.

I found with the Conti's that although the reviews said they were a "fast" rolling tyre, (and they might be compared to other similar CX tyres, they felt like they had quite a lot of rolling resistance compared to the slick-ish Roubaix Pro. Intitial feel riding up and down the street is that the Chicane feels faster. Time will tell. After having black sidewall tyres for the last 15 years, not sure what I think of the gumwalls yet.


----------



## borgey

Hey, I read your post on facebook - the Diverge owners page.
You mention upgrading to 180mm rotors; on the Specialized Help page you say:

SPECIALIZED | Diverge Expert 2016 - carbon wheels?

"_I already have it on the bike, it fits and works fine, there is heaps of clearance, just needed the mount adapter to move the caliper out 10mm to accomodate the 20mm larger rotor (the same mount adapter that allows a 160mm rotor on the rear instead of the 140mm rotor as found on some models)_"

That's what I want to do for my diverge, which comes with the 140mm rotor in the rear; I want to go to a 160mm rotor.
Which Shimano mount adapter specifically are you referring to?
Is it hard to install? -though I would have my bike shop install it.

By the way, I like the look of gumwall tires!


----------



## TmB123

Hi Borgey, no, it's not hard to install at all. It is 2 bolts to undo the caliper and put the adapter in. The adapter comes with 2 new longer bolts. Just squeeze the brake lever (with the wheel in place) to center the caliper and then tighten the bolts. If you look at my post on Facebook i describe how to do it and also linked to a pdf document which had the part number at the top of the page. My Diverge already had a 160mm rotor on the rear with the adapter when i bought the bike. Have a look at the FB post, let me know there if you have any questions.


----------



## borgey

TmB123 said:


> Hi Borgey, no, it's not hard to install at all. It is 2 bolts to undo the caliper and put the adapter in. The adapter comes with 2 new longer bolts. Just squeeze the brake lever (with the wheel in place) to center the caliper and then tighten the bolts. If you look at my post on Facebook i describe how to do it and also linked to a pdf document which had the part number at the top of the page. My Diverge already had a 160mm rotor on the rear with the adapter when i bought the bike. Have a look at the FB post, let me know there if you have any questions.


Hi TmB!
So the pdf document indicates SM-MA-F180P/P2, Disc brake mount adapter (for 180mm rotor).
So I guess for my bike, going from 140mm to 160mm rotor (rear), I would need part number: SM-MA-R160P/P2?
R for rear?
(160 for my new rotor)


----------



## TmB123

borgey said:


> Hi TmB!
> So the pdf document indicates SM-MA-F180P/P2, Disc brake mount adapter (for 180mm rotor).
> So I guess for my bike, going from 140mm to 160mm rotor (rear), I would need part number: SM-MA-R160P/P2?
> R for rear?
> (160 for my new rotor)


Hey Borgey - where did you get that part number from - did you make it up?
I cant say for sure if it is the same across all Diverge models as the brakes do change across the range, but in my case on the Pro Carbon with Shimano hydro brakes and rotors, the part number is SM-MA-F180P/P2. It came stock on the bike that way. Assuming the mounting points (think they are 74mm spacing) are the same as mine, this is all you should need. It is basically a 10mm spacer so you use it to take a 140mm rotor to 160mm, or a 160mm > 180mm depending on what the original mounts and equipment was specced as. Just looking at the documentation it would suggest that it is a front caliper adapter, but as you can see from the photo, it certainly gets used on the rear as well (note the orientation of the adapter if doing this yourself). I'm assuming Specialized know what they are doing of course


----------



## borgey

TmB123 said:


> Hey Borgey - where did you get that part number from - did you make it up?
> I cant say for sure if it is the same across all Diverge models as the brakes do change across the range, but in my case on the Pro Carbon with Shimano hydro brakes and rotors, the part number is SM-MA-F180P/P2. It came stock on the bike that way. Assuming the mounting points (think they are 74mm spacing) are the same as mine, this is all you should need. It is basically a 10mm spacer so you use it to take a 140mm rotor to 160mm, or a 160mm > 180mm depending on what the original mounts and equipment was specced as. Just looking at the documentation it would suggest that it is a front caliper adapter, but as you can see from the photo, it certainly gets used on the rear as well (note the orientation of the adapter if doing this yourself). I'm assuming Specialized know what they are doing of course
> 
> View attachment 313810


Yes, I did make that part # up; I assumed (incorrectly I think) that is what the part # should be.
I searched for that part number, it doesn't appear to exist.

At Jensen's USA, I found your part number (SM-MA-F180P/P2),
and in the description it says it also works for 140mm and 160mm rotors:

Shimano F180P/P2 Disc Brake Adaptor > Components > Brakes > Brake Adapters | Jenson USA

It's only $6.49 US; so I can't go wrong.
So appreciate very much the info!!! and the photo!!


----------



## TmB123

It does seem strangely cheap for bike parts but I'm not complaining, as you say, for the cost of the adapter and rotor, it's pretty cheap!


----------

